# American Fork Harbor 1-2-13



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Utah Lake - I went out yesterday to the American Fork Boat harbor with Bscideri and his dad. We arrived at 1:30pm to see a ford truck that apparently missed the bridge at the entrance and hit the canal of the american fork river. :shock: I was going to take a pic but as Bscuderi's father said while every car on the way in stopped...."He's emabareassed enough, let's go". Certainly well put!

So we walked around and started the search. Bscuderi's dad was the 1st to put a whitie on the hard deck. Every 20 mins or so I moved around till around 3pm I finally got a white bass on the ice. From there the action picked up and I managed 57 white bass, 1 green sunfish, and 1 bluegill. Bscuderi got around 25 fish and his dad got a little bit less fish on the deck. Somehow I think it had to do with the Tube Dude jigs I had on me.  
I finally invested in a electric knife and that sure saved me tons of work too! 

One of the more decent white bass yanked from the depths.









My 1st ever Green Sunfish from under the ice.


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Fun trip and delicious soup made from the catch. I went back the following day and caught about 45 in two hours with me and my lady. This time I put up the tent and stayed a little warmer. The harbor was empty yesterday only one other guy there said he had slow success.


----------



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

Looks fun! Is there a fee to fish that harbor?


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

t's a buck to walk in


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Correct me if I'm wrong I always pay in the summer but not winter this says it closes end of December?
http://utahlake.gov/launch-into-summer- ... e-marinas/


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Bscuderi said:


> Fun trip and delicious soup made from the catch. I went back the following day and caught about 45 in two hours with me and my lady. This time I put up the tent and stayed a little warmer. The harbor was empty yesterday only one other guy there said he had slow success.


So did you make my white bass chowder? :EAT:


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

I made a more New England version with no cheese and sum other ingredience I didn't have but it was awesome tasted just like clam chowder perfect fishyness I want to try yours though too when I'm more prepared with the proper ingredients!


----------

